# Bagpipe Sample Library



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 17, 2020)

Has anyone come across a good bagpipe Sample Library?

Norman.


----------



## SoundChris (Mar 17, 2020)

Check out the Uillean Pipes from Ilya Efimov. There are also good Bagpipes within Tarilonte´s Era Medieval Legends ad Celtic Era.

I have used the one from Medieval Legends here:


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 17, 2020)

sonokinetic and bolder sounds have one.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 17, 2020)

https://xtant-audio.com/product/dicky-deegans-uilleann-pipes/


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 17, 2020)

Fluffy Audio's Rinascimento includes a very nice bagpipe, a Zampogna.


----------



## dflood (Mar 17, 2020)

Isn’t ‘good bagpipe‘ an oxymoron? Just kidding, I actually love them. +1 for Uillean Pipes from Ilya Efimov.


----------



## AlasdairEaston (Mar 17, 2020)

Just to back up SoundChris there, the ones in Celtic Era sound good to me. I haven't used them in anger but they are instantly gratifying, sound great and appear to have some fairly well implemented articulations/techniques. They certainly fooled some buddies of mine (who are quite into their folk).

Worth checking out, especially since you'll get all the other great stuff that Celtic Era brings you.

Cheers,
Ali.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 17, 2020)

d.healey said:


> https://xtant-audio.com/product/dicky-deegans-uilleann-pipes/


These ended my search for decent bagpipes.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 17, 2020)

d.healey said:


> https://xtant-audio.com/product/dicky-deegans-uilleann-pipes/


It wasn't really so Good to my ears. :(


----------



## dflood (Mar 17, 2020)

Are you looking for Highland pipes or Uillean? There’s quite a difference.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 17, 2020)

Both mate.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 17, 2020)

More of highland Pipes


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 18, 2020)

NormkbPlayer said:


> It wasn't really so Good to my ears. :(


Well.......aren’t you at least happy with all the suggestions made?? There’s choice on offer.......you’re welcome( also on behalf off the other posters)


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 18, 2020)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Well.......aren’t you at least happy with all the suggestions made?? There’s choice on offer.......you’re welcome( also on behalf off the other posters)



I'm quite happy with Uillean Pipes from Ilya Efimov. 

It's not like that mate, I'm grateful for all of the suggestion made. 
Please don't get me wrong.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 18, 2020)

NormkbPlayer said:


> I'm quite happy with Uillean Pipes from Ilya Efimov.
> 
> It's not like that mate, I'm grateful for all of the suggestion made.
> Please don't get me wrong.


Good to read.....it felt a bit odd that after the various posts you received you only replied to the one you didn’t like.

happy hunting


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 18, 2020)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Good to read.....it felt a bit odd that after the various posts you received you only replied to the one you didn’t like.
> 
> happy hunting



My bad my friend, Apologizing for being rude. 
I'm still hunting to get a good sample lib 

Regards Norman!


----------



## dflood (Mar 18, 2020)

I haven't tried this but the few demo samples that they have up sound pretty good https://epipes.co.uk/products.html
I'd prefer a Kontakt library or at least developer I know. They don't seem to have a downloadable trial demo. Maybe someone here has tried them?


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 18, 2020)

NormkbPlayer said:


> Has anyone come across a good bagpipe Sample Library?
> 
> Norman.


You might already have one if you have one of these libraries. Kontakt has a Uillean Pipes patch in the World library. Vir2's VI.ONE has a Uillian Pipes patch. And if you're in a pinch, SampleTank has a Bagipes patch under "Ethnic" but it's not as good as the first two.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 18, 2020)

And then there's Knagalis https://nusofting.nusofting.com/knagalis.html (a VSTi Rompler, not Kontakt),
has some bagpipes (Scottish, Balkanian, ancient and more)


----------



## reimerpdx (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone used the pipes in Cinesamples Cinewinds Pro?
Coincidentally, that library is on sale right now.


----------

